# Photos of my mbuna stock



## tschmid723 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello I haven't really posted any pics of my tank after I stocked it, but now it has been a couple of months and the color of my fish have been really popping lately. I hope to get a good full tank shot in the near future to post. Please comment for any suggestion of if you just like them.

Afra White top


Cherry Red Zebra's, One has gotten a blue shimmer to its fins


Cherry reds and Rusties at a younger age


I will try to get some more photos of the rest of my Rusties and White tops. They are looking great and doing great. I was thinking about adding another spicies to the tank to add some more color but I can't make up my mind. Please let me know if anyone has any suggestions!


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice! picture threads are great.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

those cherry zebras are stunning!


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice fish... your stock is similar to mine - I have White Tops, Rusties, and Msobo. I've posted a lot of pictures in my thread:
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=256702
Page 3 has the best (latest) pictures...


----------

